# Acer Aspire one D255 mini running slow&choppy



## valerieb1990 (Feb 19, 2011)

I just got this new laptop! And its running slow like its an old laptop, I have windows7 starter, [just putting that out there] So yeah it runs slow, and choppy, and freezes when I get on the website, and I have to wait for it unfreeze, and then load correctly. Any suggestions how to make it work brand new and fast, and not choppy, My mother has a HP, and it works perfect!! Ugh. Help please. Anyone?..


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

I bought a Apire One hetbook for my daughter. As I was initially setting it up I noticed that Win 7 Starter was slow. It took me about 12 hours to install Win 7 Home Premium on it. I got rid of all the Bloatware that was on the netbook as well. Now while this netbook is still not a speed demon, it runs much better and has fewer problems with web pages and downloaded games.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

And upgrade to 2 GB RAM if you did not do that on the original purchase.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Ram upgrade is my next project on my daughters Aspire One. Not totally sure of how to get at the insides of this though. I cant find any screws.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Maybe it was my bad to assume that the RAM is upgradeable after purchase.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Found the screws, but after checking the Acer Support site, the Ram is not Upgradeable after purchase. Doing so would void the warranty. So I am going to leave it alone. Though I m wondering if an authorized Acer Repair Center could upgrade the Ram. Funny the same model was $90 more for 2 Gb ram. It is fast enough for what she uses it for.


----------



## valerieb1990 (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks, I didnt know if u had more memory, than the pc is faster, that sucks. I guess I need to find someone to upgrade it if possible. I hope that is the reason.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Look for bloatware first. With 1 GB RAM I expect Windows 7 to be "sluggish," not "slow, and choppy, and freezes." I've never run Windows 7 Starter, so that may also slow things somewhat as dustyjay says.

Some people use PC Decrapifier! to help "clean" a new system. Others just look at the Startups in msconfig or use a tool such as Autoruns. I've never had a big problem with a system initially and just uninstall any security suite and then uninstall unwanted programs as I encounter them and make sure I don't want them.


----------



## valerieb1990 (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah my Windows7STARTER, is slow, choppy, and it freezes. This computer is new, & I havent downloaded anything on it yet, & im pretty sure the programs it came with already installed are needed, so im not going to delete things that im not even sure about. Ill ask my Inlaws, they own a computer store [fixing computers, NOT selling new computers], and maybe they'll be of more accurate on point help. Thanks to everyone else who TRIED.


----------

